# Extinction sauvage



## Arlequin (23 Décembre 2010)

Hello

le malade: 

Powerbook G4 1Ghz, 1,25GoRam, Léo à jour

Sur secteur, aucun soucis
Sur batterie, neuve (une dizaine de cycles), lorsque je débranche le secteur, batterie full ou non, après 5 minutes maximum, extinction complète du mac :mouais:
Je reboote, et là il se remet en 1970, 12h00.

La syncro date/heure se fait, et plus aucun soucis, je peux bosser sans aucune extinction ! 

Ce que j'ai déjà fait: reset pram/nvram, reset pmu > aucune amélioration

Le problème a commencé avec la nouvelle batterie

mais pourquoi ???

ce n'est pas zézé d'en trouver une autre, je sais que ce serait la manière la plus simple de cerner le problème, mais j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il se passe !


Une idée ? 

merci

à+


----------



## subsole (23 Décembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Hello
> 
> le malade:
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
À mon avis c'est la pile, ou sur certains modèles il me semble que c'est un accu Li-Ion référence CGL3032 Panasonic (Vcc: 3,7V; Ic: 140mA/h) soudé sur le circuit.
Il se trouve sous le lecteur de CD sur un_ PBG4 550_
En théorie il est possible de le recharger s'il n'est pas en décharge profonde, sinon c'est mort.
Le courant de charge 24mA (0,2 Ic), tension de charge 4,2V pendant 8h à 25°C.

À vérifier, j'ai noté ça il y a un bon moment.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> À mon avis c'est la pile, ou sur certains modèles il me semble que c'est un accu Li-Ion référence CGL3032 Panasonic (Vcc: 3,7V; Ic: 140mA/h) soudé sur le circuit.
> Il se trouve sous le lecteur de CD sur un_ PBG4 550_
> En théorie il est possible de le recharger s'il n'est pas en décharge profonde, sinon c'est mort.
> ...



ma faute, ai oublié un détail, c'est un 12", pas de pile à ma connaissance

et quand bien même, je trouverais étrange que cela se produise juste au changement de batterie ! la précédente était trèèèès loin, de l'ordre de 5 minutes d'autonomie ! 
Ici je tiens enfin plus de 3h  ... enfin après l'extinction problématique 

merci de ta réponse


----------



## le-pox (25 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour Arlequin,

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi avec un 12". As-tu résolu ton problème en changeant la batterie ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2010)

le-pox a dit:


> Bonjour Arlequin,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème que toi avec un 12". As-tu résolu ton problème en changeant la batterie ?




hello

le problème est toujours présent, mais je n'ai pas testé d'autre batterie

j'ai remis l'ancienne, mais au vu de sa super longévité , je ne peux pas assurer que le phénomène ne se reproduirait pas. 

Cette pm il a tenu 25 minutes avant de s'éteindre !

J'ai jeté un oeil dans les logs de la console, rien, que dalle ... :mouais:


Bon les spéssiallissss ... vous bousculez pas au portillon hein


----------



## Onmac (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour Arlequin 
Que dit l'Apple HardWare Test (normalement vendu avec ta machine) 
J'ai le problème avec un iBook G4 sauf que l'HardWare test n'est pas reconnu par l'iBook --' (Je ne sais pourquoi.)

As-tu essayer ces manips: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR ?? 

J'espère que ça te sera utilie


----------



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Bonjour Arlequin
> Que dit l'Apple HardWare Test (normalement vendu avec ta machine)
> J'ai le problème avec un iBook G4 sauf que l'HardWare test n'est pas reconnu par l'iBook --' (Je ne sais pourquoi.)
> 
> ...



bonsoir

AHT > quand j'aurai remis la main sur le DVD, mais je n'y crois pas trop

concernant ton lien > les recettes de Tata Jacqueline, oui, pas de soucis, déjà testées !
Et en ce qui concerne le reset de la PMU, ben ... en fait ... il se fait tout seul comme un grand à chaque plantage ... l'est pas belle la vie ? 

bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (29 Décembre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas bien.
Avec la batterie neuve l'ordi s'éteint après 5mn, au reboot tu n'as plus la date, mais ensuite il tient 3h ?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien.
> Avec la batterie neuve l'ordi s'éteint après 5mn, au reboot tu n'as plus la date, mais ensuite il tient 3h ?



tu vois que tu as compris 

je retire le transfo, ordi allumé ou éteint ça ne change rien, le mac fonctionne très bien entre 5 et 20 minutes (+/-) puis s'éteint brutalement
je relance
date et heure foireuses
mise à jour auto de la date et heure via le net
et là plus de problème, il tourne nickel

comme s'il y avait une "surcharge" et que cette extinction remettait de l'ordre

c'est très étrange


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2010)

T'as essayé un AppleJack ?


----------



## Arlequin (31 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'as essayé un AppleJack ?



bonjour

non, je ne connais pas

visiblement ça fait en automatique ce que j'ai fait en manuel, non ? à savoir un rester pram, une répa des permissions et une répa du disque si j'ai bien compris

ça ne mange pas de pain, je vais essayer


----------



## Invité (31 Décembre 2010)

Ca vide des caches aussi, je crois

Mais c'est vrai que ton truc fait vraiment penser à une Pram corrompue. 
Mais je n'ai rien trouvé de probant nulle part sur le Web !


----------



## Arlequin (31 Décembre 2010)

pas rassurant en tous les cas

merci de tes recherches

on va laisser tomber jusqu'à l'année prochaine



Joyeux Réveillon

à+


----------



## Invité (31 Décembre 2010)

Bah de toutes façons j'ai plus d'idées

A l'année prochaine !


----------

